# Looking for picture and information



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 25, 2007)

Looking for a picture and information on Wink's Showdeo Kid 2 . Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Lewella (Dec 26, 2007)

I haven't seen any pictures of him. Dennis Robison is his last owner and had foals from him 1992 - 1999. He was foaled in 1970 but didn't have any registered foals until 1989 (his first registered foals were bred by Stan Riemenschneider). The vast majority of his registered foals were bred by Dennis.


----------



## SweetOpal (Dec 26, 2007)

wow, now that is something! Great info Lewella. cant beleive he was 19 before his first foal was registered. He definately goes back on some of my horses pedigree's thanks for that information. It would be great if we could get a pic of him.....


----------



## Lewella (Dec 26, 2007)

One of those things I wish was on the online studbook is a record of transfers. After looking him up I'd love to know WHERE he was the first 18 years of his life! If I had to make a guess it would be that he was standing in Bill Winkelman's pasture breeding grade mares. Bill Winkelman registered very few ponies after 1984 and those few that he did register and kept were bred to grades.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Lewella, can always count on you for information.


----------



## ownedbyapony (Dec 27, 2007)

I have seen a picture of him. Zona Schneider has one of him. Maybe we can get her to scan it for us.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Amber, I just emailed ASPC attention Zona to see if she will email me a picture.


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Dec 27, 2007)

I would love to see that!! I didn't think there was any pics around of him!


----------



## hairicane (Jan 11, 2008)

I would love a photo too. He is my new mares grandsire!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 11, 2008)

I heard back from Zona she has a picture but since it is not her horse she can not send it to post. If you are ever in there office she will show it to you. Zona did tell me he is a black and white pinto mostly black and that he is blind.


----------

